# Alaskan mill vs. Yellow Birch Burl



## d242 (Sep 18, 2019)

Over the past weekend I finally got to use my alaskan mill on a huge yellow birch burl. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool. Looks like some beautiful table tops

Thanks for posting


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 18, 2019)

Amazing! I like how the pieces look like a heart. Will make some nice tables. If you have some small knife blank pieces left over, I would love a few for my collection. Never used yellow birch before.

Scott


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 18, 2019)

You got some beautiful wood on one of the largest Alaskan Mill setups that I've seen. How will you dry these slices?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice slabs! Never seen anyone use pallet racking as a guide, pretty cool idea for short logs and odd shaped burls. I like your hand crank and roller guide wheels as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2019)

Gorgeous stuff! Thanks for posting the video too... so much cooler than still shots for seeing the figure in the wood. 

Your place looks like something out of a Norman Rockwell painting... beautiful barn and surrounding lands.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Awesome use of pallet racking too. The slabs you got out of it definitely are some really nice pieces.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice set up, and those slabs are cool!


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow! Beautiful pieces and mill!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey no fair! Your grass is still green and you're wearing a t shirt!!
Nice looking birch.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 6, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey no fair! Your grass is still green and you're wearing a t shirt!!
> Nice looking birch.



I'd be wearing a t-shirt in September too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> I'd be wearing a t-shirt in September too...


Doh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

